# Not a bong.



## OKenpo942 (May 17, 2011)

Okay, a good buddy of mine and I work for different law enforcement agencies, but assist each other on calls from time to time.

My friend (lets call him Charlie) does a "knock and talk" at a house whose tenant, he has been informed, is selling marijuana out of. Charlie obtains permission to enter the residence and "have a look around". 

During his search of the place, Charlie notices a cylindrical object with a tube coming out of it on an end table in one of the bedrooms. 

Charlie then asks the resident to come to the bedroom and asks where the marijuana is. The subject responds my telling Charlie that he does not smoke marijuana. To which Charlie replies, "oh yeah, then what is this?" and he picks the object up and looks at the man with a look of triumph on his face as he just knows that he has caught the man red handed with drug paraphernalia (a bong).

The suspect begins to giggle and replies, " that's a penis pump". Charlie throws the pump to the ground and hurriedly leaves the place. 

I am so glad that I was there to back him up on this call. This was about 9 years ago and I still haven't let him forget it.

Thanks,

James


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 17, 2011)

Well, bong n dong sound similar..... LOL


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 17, 2011)

OKenpo942 said:


> Okay, a good buddy of mine and I work for different law enforcement agencies, but assist each other on calls from time to time.
> 
> My friend (lets call him Charlie) does a "knock and talk" at a house whose tenant, he has been informed, is selling marijuana out of. Charlie obtains permission to enter the residence and "have a look around".
> 
> ...


..And you know damn well he sniffed it.:barf:


----------



## shesulsa (May 17, 2011)

OKenpo942 said:


> The suspect begins to giggle and replies, " that's a penis pump". Charlie throws the pump to the ground and hurriedly leaves the place.





Bob Hubbard said:


> Well, bong n dong sound similar..... LOL





Touch Of Death said:


> ..And you know damn well he sniffed it.:barf:



:lool::roflmao::lol:


----------



## MA-Caver (May 17, 2011)

That's not mine! Honestly somebody is playing a prank on me!   Yeah he prolly sniffed it... heh.... hilarious. Gotta share that one.   So the guy had a bong that made his dong rather long... interesting.


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 17, 2011)

If someone saw one of those in my Apt., I would tell them it was a bong.


----------

